# بعد طول انتظار يعود شريط ثوره خاطي الي المنتدي



## osama1 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*شريـــط  ثـــــوره خــــــاطي
*شريط ثورة خاطئ​ 
*حب المـــــــال*​ 
*ابكـــــــــينى يانفسى*​ 
*قم ياخاطـــــــئ*​ 
*لحد امتى ياخطيه*​ 
*مقبوله وحلوة خطاياك*​ 
*ياشفعيتى ياعدرا*​ 
*يانفســــــــــى*​ 
موسيقي​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11090773/e5303ad6/B05_.html
.​

http://www.4shared.com/file/7032072/a2a94419/osama.htmlhttp://yaso3.1.forumer.com


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا استاذ اسامة بس الينك مش شغال


----------



## osama1 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*اللينك شغال عزيزي بيتر*







*هتنتظر لغايه ما العدد يخلص هتلاقي الصفحه هتكون كدا*







*ولو كده ادخل الموقع عندي وسجل اسمك وهتلاقي ترانيم حلوه اوي *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشى يا عزيزى 
بتنزل صفحة نت
والموقع بتاعك بلا نجلش مش عارف اسجل نفى  سجلنى انتا وابعتلى الاسم والباص هنا فى رسالة على المنتدا
وابقى مشكور ليك كثيرااااا


----------



## osama1 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*الي عزيزي بيتر*

*انت اصبحت عضو في منتدي :yahoo: 

http://yaso3.forumer.com/

وانا بعتلك رساله علي اميل الياهو بتاعك

يارب الموقع يعجبك*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الله والله ترنيم خطيرة
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## kmmmoo (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## noaa_1990 (18 يونيو 2010)

تناعهؤ لتهثخلالفلا3عا54فالا4هخعح5لالرهللارهلاه4ثلا خعل4نلالخلا43هخفلاهلى4لاقهعلاقرلارهلااق خلال2هع4


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

